# AnyRail update includes AMS track!



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

AnyRail just released an update, to 5.3, I believe, that includes both left and right narrow gauge code 250 Turnouts and 5 and 8 foot flex track sections.

For those of you wanting to plan out an AMS narrow gauge layout!

Robert


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting... I wonder if any of the track sections will be available on the free 'trial' version. Other than the tie spacing everything else should work okay for the standard gauge track I would guess? 

Craig


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes. They are available on the free version. 

I don't know about the SG track, I've never seen any. 

Robert


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I was thinking about non AMS track such as Llagas, Sunset Valley, etc. The last time I checked AnyRail it only had radius turnouts (LGB, etc) not numbered turnouts. So with the release of the AMS track I would assume they have numbered turnouts included? 

Craig


----------

